

The Impossible Dream: Asimo robot conducts Detroit Symphony Orchestra [Video] - alexwg
http://youtube.com/watch?v=qRUyVCfFh1U

======
ivankirigin
Asimo is a horrible robot. Biomechanically, It just doesn't scale to a real
walking system.

Here is the most useful video of Asimo you can find online:
<http://youtube.com/watch?v=ASoCJTYgYB0>

